#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [影視] 悲向注意!!Wolfsong及Dear Rabbit

## 峰峰

HI~大家好

因為再看影片時，偶然發現了這兩部小動畫
雖然看了鼻酸有點低落
還是分享給大家看看 :wuffer_bawl: 
1.Wolfsong

影片觀賞:



出處:由Toniko Pantoja製作 https://vimeo.com/65255634

心得:
看完後內心有種說不出的感覺

2.Dear Rabbit

影片觀賞:



出處:

由Frumpy Doggie製作

心得:
狼的本能跟內心矛盾做得很有感，也有感觸

----------


## 狼王白牙

> HI~大家好
> 
> 因為再看影片時，偶然發現了這兩部小動畫
> 雖然看了鼻酸有點低落
> 還是分享給大家看看
> 1.Wolfsong
> 
> 影片觀賞:
> 
> ...


感谢峰峰分享感动短视频，尤其是 Wolf Song.
兽作品中不都是欢乐与有趣的，
像这种作品面向儿童的尤为重要。
一般兽迷看了除了声讨猎人的残酷外，
就没有其它感想了。。

而声讨“拿着火枪的人类”，貌似还会引发一些纷争。
记得很多兽论坛的做法是依照管理员的认知或理念决定锁不锁这种纷争主题。
我当然是代入佛家那派，且认为杀狼父母，夺走生命的幸福是大罪，
作品中应该有个猎人的结局是“夺走什么就要付出什么代价”的结局。
不过这种结局偏向以报应来劝人为善了。

这作者是个 2D 动画师，几年前看过的老作品，现在又有新作了。
网址在： https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejSmPzyg948
新作品的意思是“没有看过的作品”，是 2014 年的作品了。

（总感觉最近的狼乐园时间过得很快啊 ：3）

----------


## 峰峰

To 老大

其實看了會對狼(父母)有很多想法呢
即使知道自己的孩子沒了心跳，也希望能陪在身邊~ :wuffer_bawl: 
一開始為了找尋孩子鋌而走險的闖入獵人的木屋
明明有能力讓獵人失去心跳，卻一心只想保護著孩子
看了這個動畫，能感受親情的偉大 :jcdragon-cry: 

另外，老大發的另一部老鼠的影片我沒看過呢~
看了也是失去親情的影片(心想這作者怎麼很喜歡這樣呀X :jcdragon-err: 
主角老鼠對任何物種都不友善，最後因為失去了家人(家人被戳啦QAQ)而選擇原諒
真的也很好看!~好險老大有放出來給我們看，不然我不知道有這部影片
感謝老大分享 :jcdragon-want:

----------


## 狼王白牙

第二個視頻新增大陸 B 站連結

https://www.bilibili.com/video/av6427702/
【动画短片】Dear Rabbit 亲爱的兔子

這個短視頻無論在國外的 Youtube  或是　大陸的　Bilibili 都引起了十分熱烈的討論
甚至有網友編出殺手與愛人的故事出來　　不知道大家是怎看待狼與兔子的關係？

以下有透劇是自己的感想 ：





千萬　千萬不要使用擬人化的角度去看這個視頻　　因為擬人化之後就是一個
你知道國外有很多美劇描寫變態殺手的故事　　這就是其中一個
狼：我愛你　親愛的兔子不要跑
最後兔子被追上了　　但狼心中是有另外一種欲望的　　所以。。。。
忍不住咬死了兔子之後為了繼續愛她　把屍體帶回自己的巢穴中賞玩著

這這這　　這不是　 FBI  , LAPD , NAPD  專門在查的案子嗎。。。。
如果擬人化的話　　恐怕要找個心理側寫專家來辦案了

但如果以自然界的觀點　　這卻是個很浪漫的故事

疑？為啥剛剛說很變態　　現在又變成很浪漫呢？
因為觀點不同　　如果在自然界　　狼是不應該愛上兔子的　　兔子也應該註定被吃掉
但是狼卻有一種愛的心靈存在　　因此即使這輩子不能以　雙方都活著的方式來相處
卻可以在吃掉前帶回巢穴欣賞並深愛著兔子  所以是浪漫的故事

我知道最後還是有人會認為很變態啦　 :狐狸爽到:

----------

